# Probleme mit Asus V7700



## Spacemonkey (24. November 2003)

Hi,

also ich habe mir jetzt eine Asus V7700 Ti mit 64 MB Ram und TV in gekauft.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass mein System die Grafikkarte zwar erkennt und sie bis auf den TV in auch einwandfrei läuft.

Ich erklärs mal:
Wenn ich die WDM Capture Treiber von Asus installieren will, wird auch alles richtig installiert bis auf den Capture universal.
Liegt es vielleicht am Windows XP?
Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem oder hat eine anständige Anleitung dazu.


Gruß Marc


----------



## blubber (24. November 2003)

Hi,

in letzter Zeit liest man hier öfters Beiträge zum Thema TV out/in. Hast du schon einmal die Suchfunktion benutzt? Evtl. findest du hier irgendwo eine passende Lösung.

bye


----------

